# معلومات عن صناعة الاسمنت



## مهندس حسن المصري (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء اعطائي اي معلومات عن صناعة الاسمنت و الله الموفق


----------



## ولد الهيلا (4 أغسطس 2007)

المادة الاساسية في صناعة الاسمنت هي الحجر الجيري(lime stone) بعد تكسيره في كسارة خاصة ينقل بواسطة السيور المطاطية الى (preblinging station) حيث يضاف له برادة حديد وطين وحجر طيني( بنسبة 77% حجر جيري) ثم يذهب الخليط لطاحونة المواد الخام وبعدها للفرن والناتج من الفرن يسمى كلينكر يطحن مع الجبس(نسبة الجبس 8% تقريبا) والناتج هو الاسمنت
خط الانتاج في اي مصنع اسمنت غالبا ما يتالف من التالي:

quarry (raw lime stone store)
→crusher (to crush lime stone)
→stock yard(for storing milled lime stone)
→preblinding station( to add iron ore, clay and shale)
→raw mills(to mill the above mixture)
→raw meal silo(to store raw meal)
→preheater( to preheat raw meal to 900 C
º
)
→rotary kiln(to burn raw meal up to around 1800 C
º
)
→great cooler( to cool down clinker to around 600 C
º
)
→clinker silo( to store the clinker)
→cement mills( to mill the clinker with gypsum)
→cement silo(to store cement)
→packing station
ارجو ان تكون معلوماتي المتواضعة مفيدة لك


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و ان كنت اريد المزيد للاهمية القصوى


----------



## ولد الهيلا (6 أغسطس 2007)

http://216.216.92.11/profile/default.cfm?*******=4030000

http://216.216.92.11/profile/default.cfm?*******=9020000

جرب الروابط هذولي يمكن تلقى حاجة تفيدك عن الافران. ايضا ابحث في محركات البحث عن THE KILN DOCTOR


----------



## اسو عباس (6 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفق جميع مسلمين اين ما كانو....


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (16 أغسطس 2007)

عناية المهندس / عسكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك وجعل كل كلمة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مفيد المغلس (17 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## deghidy (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ونتمني من الله ان يعفو عنا والحديد يرخص


----------



## عبدالسلام الحسناوي (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ما معني cement silos باللغة العربية أريد اسم المصطلح بالتحديد
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير 
والسسسسسسسسسسسسسلالالالالالالالاممممممممممم عععععععععلللللللللللييييييييككككككككككككمممممممممم 
ييييييإإإإإإإخخخخخخخخخخوووووووووتتتتتتتييييييييي اااااااللللأأأ عععععععععززززززااااااءءءءءءءءء


----------



## deghidy (28 يونيو 2010)

يا باشمهندس عبد السلام 
معني cement silos :
هي خزانات اسطوانية الشكل مرتفعة عن الارض لتخزين الاسمنت وتعبئته


----------

